# DeWalt or Makita



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

I need to buy a more powerful router and have narrowed my choice down to either the DeWalt 625EK or the Makita 3616C. These seem to be popular routers. Has anyone had any experience with them and if so which one would they recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Have you gone and held them in your hands to see how they feel? What will you be doing with them (this makes a difference, I'm sure you know). How heavy is the router? When you go to change the blade, and have to lift the machine, and after you've been using it for a while, is it gonna feel like you're lifting a ton of bricks?

But mainly, what will you be doing with it. While I can't help with experience in either of them, 2 people may say the DeWalt is great, but 3 may say they had better results with the Makita, when none of these people used either of the routers for the purpose you will be using them for. (As for my personal preference, I loved my Porter Cable, and I liked my Craftsman, as well, but I'm getting a Bosch Trim Router here shortly.)

Good Luck 
Barbie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

chengiz said:


> I need to buy a more powerful router and have narrowed my choice down to either the DeWalt 625EK or the Makita 3616C. These seem to be popular routers. Has anyone had any experience with them and if so which one would they recommend? Thanks in advance.



Not sure what is the purpose of this question?
Your profile shows that you already have a Dewalt 625EK and this is listed as your favourite router?


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Barbie for your reply. Have tried the DeWalt which is a bit heavy but very smooth and easy to operate. Have not tried the Makita because they don't stock them in any store here. Have to order it. By the way, only Makita, some old Bosch routers, Black & Decker and the DeWalt is available in India.
James: Yes, I have a DeWalt but have it permanently mounted on my WoodRat. Was looking for another and it appears to be a toss up between another DeWalt and Makita. Was keen to hear the experience others have had with these machines. I plan to use them as hand held routers.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

chengiz said:


> Have tried the DeWalt which is a bit heavy but very smooth and easy to operate. Have not tried the Makita because they don't stock them in any store here.


Hi Indranil

Do you mean the Makita 3612C (you stated 3616C) or the newer RP2301FCX? The 3612C seems very big in comparison to the DW625, the RP less so. Weight is very similar to the DW625 - in fact unless you drop in power that is pretty much the sort of weight you'll have to put up with for a 2kW plunge router. Plus points of the Makitas is that (in the UK market at least) they come with a brake. Minus is that Makita still don't see the need for an 8mm collet and instead supply an adaptor - in my experience as a working joiner these are a ruddy nuisance as they eventually all seem to slip (for me one ruined piece is too many). If you don't need 8mm cutters, then this isn't a problem. I'm biased - been using MOF177e/DW625 routers since the late 1980s and yet to find a big router more suited to my needs. The DW625 seems to have the widest range of accessories available for it (both OEM and 3rd party) and from my own experience parts are cheaper than Makita (by 40% on stuff like speed controllers in the UK) which is a factor for me

If the weight is an issue you might be better considering one of the "medium weight" 1/2in routers such as the Bosch GOF1300CE, deWalt DW622 (DW621 in USA), etc. I find the GOF1300CE a bit on the big side, but I use a DW622 regularly and it's pretty small (little larger or heavier than an Elu MOF96 or DW615) and with 1400 watts can do a lot of the stuff I previously did with my MOF177e/DW625 routers



chengiz said:


> By the way, only Makita, some old Bosch routers, Black & Decker and the DeWalt is available in India.


Out of interest which Bosch routers are available?

Regards

Phil


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Hi Indranil
> 
> Do you mean the Makita 3612C (you stated 3616C) or the newer RP2301FCX?
> 
> ...


My apologies, I meant the Makita 3612C.
As for the Bosch routers available: There are only three being offered currently: a Palm router, the POF 1400ACE and the GOF 900CE. They used to sell the GOF 2000 but seem to have taken it off the market. The new big Bosch router sold in the UK is not available for us. 

The only three companies that sell larger routers are Makita, Hitachi and DeWalt (which has just recently come into the Indian market). I wish there were more choices but perhaps the Indian market is not large enough for many players, though it is growing very rapidly from what I can tell.

Thanks very much for your observations. I guess you are right about spares and accessories that are so important. Perhaps DeWalt is the way to go, also because I already have one (love it) and have spent quite a bit getting the right size guide bushes.

best wishes


----------

